# Vegan?  Carnivore? (Qview...of sorts)



## jak757 (Feb 3, 2010)

Saw this online and figured this was a good place to post it.  Cracked me up! 

Keep being awesome!!


----------



## reeko (Feb 3, 2010)

We have a running joke where I work.

You know the saying "You are what you eat"?
If this is true, then Pork is a vegetable, isn't it.

We did compromise to say that pork is a second order vegetable (first order being real vegs).
So technically, I am a second order vegetarian  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





(I know, stupid engineer humor)


----------



## shlongstar (Feb 3, 2010)

Man that's hilarious.


----------



## the dude abides (Feb 3, 2010)

Now that's funny stuff right there.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Feb 4, 2010)

LMAO!!! Funny, and very true!!!!!!!!!!

Eric


----------

